
Clean drinking water a bigger global threat than climate change, EPA's Wheeler - nwrk
https://www.cbsnews.com/news/epa-administrator-andrew-wheeler-exclusive-interview/
======
whatcomesafter
Will the death of those people lead to extinction of the human race? People
have died from unsafe drinking water as long as humanity has existed. This is
not a new threat. In the absolute worst case climate change can make the
planet inhospitable to humans forever. We are only a century away from that if
we keep emitting the same amount of CO2 as we currently do.

What comes after people dying from unclean water? More people die from unclean
water in the future. What comes after people dying from literally being unable
to breathe because the temperatures are that extreme? Nothing. It's over. No
second chances.

